# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Life. Copyright 2112 ShockWave Corporation. All rights reserved.

## A_Citrus

Disclaimer: Any trademarks portrayed in this post do not represent real trademarks, and should not be consider as such.

This is an IRC (chat) game.To play, you must discover ShockWave Corporation in chat.

Please post character profiles in here once you have registered for Life™. Unauthorized character profiles will be rejected.





> Name: [LOCKED] (names will be determined upon registration)
> Age:
> Gender:
> Facial & Hair Features:
> Body Features: (keep it PG-13)



Chat Logs: Life™ Chat Logs

----------


## Indeed

> Name: James (Jim) Dutone
> Age: 17
> Gender: Male
> Facial & Hair Features: Blue eyes, Short brown hair, No facial hair
> Body Features: 6"1', Slim, and moderately athletic



Wham.

----------


## Komisoft

> Name: Aya Zabla
> Age: 16
> Gender: Female
> Facial & hair features: Blue eyes and long cyan hair
> Body features: 5"8', slim and flexible



splat.

----------


## Mindraker

_Hey...  where is this Shockwave Corporation chat?_

----------

